# About Attitude



## metalholic (Jun 15, 2009)

Listen guys i don't know what's up with Attitude. This is the 2nd time i purchased seeds from them and there *Adding spaces or other characters to the filtered word is not acceptable here. If you attempt to bypass the filter by using any means, it's a direct act against the rules of this site.* Up. 1st time i picked up ak47 auto 10 pack and 3 germed, 2nd time i picked up 3 fem Lowryder#2 and none germed. I'm doing the paper towel method the right way.I just think there giving bad seeds. Just watch out.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 15, 2009)

Sure it isnt more of Joint Doctors fault than Attitudes?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 15, 2009)

:goodposting:


----------



## metalholic (Jun 16, 2009)

I just also hear alot from others that they have problems with Attitude. Who know's but good point though.


----------



## str8t0thetop (Jun 16, 2009)

got 2 5 packs of green house seeds 8/10 poped so im happy for now lets see how many ladies i got tho


----------



## R00T BOUND (Jun 16, 2009)

I am curious to why this would be Attitudes problem/fault  (unless they are selling "old" stock)

That would be a breeder problem IMHO

I have ordered from ASB many, many times and have never had a problem UNLESS it was my own fault..


----------



## dr pyro (Jun 16, 2009)

let me add to there list they suck as far as customer service goes spent well over 1000.00 the last 2 or 3 months to tell me to bad we do not cover this and it is illegal to germinate them and so on and so forth. i planned to drop another 300-400 this week but this just changes everything. there is another site that has a good reputation that guarantees there product. you would think they way attitudes prices are they would also guarantee them.this other site was cheaper i'll have to find a link. but for now here is tghe link to my story about the tude.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=489255&posted=1#post489255


----------



## metalholic (Jun 16, 2009)

if you can DR can you get me that link please. And I'm sry for filtering won't happen again.


----------



## metalholic (Jun 16, 2009)

i just purchased some seeds from the Doc so I'm going to try them out. If anyone ordered from the Doc please let me know how's there stealth mode. PLEASE???


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jun 16, 2009)

also everyone is saying their name so im sure sales have exploded in the last 2 months.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 17, 2009)

Odd how its always new members pointing us away from Attitude.

Growing MJ has a skill to it, this skill needs to be learn from the moment you get your hands on the seeds.

There is a skill in getting seeds to germinate just as there is a skill taking the seedling to harvest.

If you cant get seeds to germinate, how do you expect to grow a plant?

eace:


----------



## dr pyro (Jun 17, 2009)

Maybe new to the site but sure not growing.Just because some one may  not been on this site 100 yrs and don't have close to 10,000 posts doesn't mean that we have no skills and have no clue what we are doing. Some people actually have lives other than sitting there stoned in front of there computer on mp 24/7.If you look at some other people around the board are having the same issues people with 5,000 posts or more and have been on this site awhile.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 17, 2009)

Did I mention your name?

My comment was a generalisation about learning to grow


----------



## Alistair (Jun 17, 2009)

I only ordered once so far from the Attitude, but all my seeds germinated.  I have yet to smoke the finished product, though.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 17, 2009)

The only place I have had problems from was Doc, come to think of it I haven't seen a good post about Doc in over a year.


----------



## mistisrising (Jun 21, 2009)

I've ordered from a few of the more popular banks, and I've had problems with germ of different packs from each bank (except nirvana-shop). I think of it as a hazard of ordering an unmonitored product. I don't think that they intentionally do anything wrong, if the seeds they sold continually produced duds, then no one would order anymore. I figure we all from time to time get a pack that's been on the shelf for a while. shtuff happens, just sucks when you get a couple in a row.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jun 22, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> The only place I have had problems from was Doc, come to think of it I haven't seen a good post about Doc in over a year.



And that's really a drag about Doc Chronic...   I haven't ordered seeds in years but I've successfully bought seeds a half dozen times from Doc.  I wonder if the original owner sold out?  It just doesn't make sense to me...  They used to be the best when it came to customer service.  Email replies were very quick and you could always call over the pond during business hours and reach someone.  Great stealth packaging and very quick service...  Usually 4-7 bus days...

Go figure...


----------



## 420benny (Jun 23, 2009)

I had excellent results with Attitude. All seeds I germed did great except for the stuff from KC. Is it Attitude's fault? Nope. They don't make those seeds, just market what they were sent. What breeder did you have trouble with? I think that is a most important question. I bet the germination problems of the posters complaining, if documented, will show a pattern of good and not so good breeders. Attitude, ftw!


----------



## Dillan (Jun 25, 2009)

so far i have used about 8 different packs of seeds from attitude and all but 2 seeds popped so i would have to agree it's probably the breeder's fault not an issue with attitude.


----------



## Barbapopa (Jun 26, 2009)

I have ordered from Attitude with out issue.  Of the 30 seeds I germed all but 1 popped.  Sadly they died in a horrible "lack of water while in rockwool cubes" accident.  That was all my fault.  I would totally order from them again.


----------



## stas (Jul 3, 2009)

i just dropped 200 on seeds from attitude and it only took 2 days for the seeds to pop up. So no complaints here from attitude plus these are the best looking seeds that i have ever received but i have only tried one other seed bank before attitude.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 3, 2009)

What seeds did you get?


----------



## stas (Jul 4, 2009)

i picked up some 5 fem blueberry from dutchpassion. i never used fem seeds but i figured i would this time. then i got some hashberry seeds and some northern lights. then they threw in a few seeds for free


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 4, 2009)

Not all fem seeds come out fems.

I have a G13 labs fem pure gold that I will try next year, I have not seen anyone grow any yet.

eace:


----------



## Locked (Jul 4, 2009)

I hve had 1 fem seed turn out male...but it was not from Attitude... I love Attitude..good quality and fast delivery...


----------



## ray jay (Jul 4, 2009)

Hay hippy, Im growing my free pure gold now. Its just about 5 weeks old. I'll let you know how it is as I go along.


----------



## dr pyro (Jul 4, 2009)

just finished my pure gold last week let you know how it smokes soon mine went 50 days


----------



## Barbapopa (Jul 5, 2009)

A friend of mine just did an order for lowryders and they got there within a week no problems.  So they are still doing good IMO.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 5, 2009)

Attitude rocks. They even went out of their way to get me beans they didn't even offer on their site. Any company that will go an extra mile like that get (in the name of the late Rick James) 4 thumbs up!


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 5, 2009)

I have an order pending right now, they never did me wrong yet. And I love getting a tshirt and some free beans! I got a free White Widow last time, it's a great plant.


----------



## stas (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah the shipping was very fast i was surprised. the last time i bought seeds they were from dr chronic and it took almost three weeks and attitude arrived in exactly a week. so im def. going to be ordering from them again


----------

